
Your Facebook friends don’t mean it, but they’re likely hurting you daily - HillaryBriss
https://sciencebulletin.org/your-facebook-friends-dont-mean-it-but-theyre-likely-hurting-you-daily-study/
======
maceurt
I don't if this is just me, but that has always been motivation for myself to
work harder. If you have the right mindset seeing other people winning or
excluding you will only make it you more motivated. The one thing that the
less succesful have over the more succesful is that they have a goal that is
more pressing than the goal of a succesful person.

